# Anybody have knowledge with Magento



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi all, 
recently i have been making a few changes and updates to my site, and while my knowledge of all this is extremely limited i can do the very basic things. The problem i have is that before I had a range of products displaying on the home page and also had the featured products below them, now for whatever reason i have lost all the products except the featured ones. I really need to get the products to display because without them my homepage just does not look good and i feel it could drive customers off the site. I have been looking at ways to do it but i cant seem to get anything to work, i have entered code into the homepage which should have got them showing but nothing is working. I have Magento version 1.6. Can anybody help as this is driving me really mad.


----------



## sean815 (Jan 7, 2013)

If your products display in the categories and not the homepage, it could be that the site doesnt consider it a new product anymore. New products are typically shown on the homepage. 
Try going into your admin , Catalog ->Manage Products. Then select a product you want to display. On the General tab there should be 2 input boxes called "Set Product as New from Date" & "Set Product as New to Date". Make sure those dates are current and see if that helps


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

sean815 said:


> If your products display in the categories and not the homepage, it could be that the site doesnt consider it a new product anymore. New products are typically shown on the homepage.
> Try going into your admin , Catalog ->Manage Products. Then select a product you want to display. On the General tab there should be 2 input boxes called "Set Product as New from Date" & "Set Product as New to Date". Make sure those dates are current and see if that helps


Tried tat but it doesnt work. Before they were not set as new, it just showed all products from 1 category. I had tried putting some code in which should display all from 1 category but it didnt work either. I went to CMS->Pages->Home Page and entered the following in the Layout Update XML: 

[11]


----------



## sean815 (Jan 7, 2013)

AliDec said:


> Tried tat but it doesnt work. Before they were not set as new, it just showed all products from 1 category. I had tried putting some code in which should display all from 1 category but it didnt work either. I went to CMS->Pages->Home Page and entered the following in the Layout Update XML:
> 
> [11]


Then i don't know what else to try. sorry My layout XML there is different, its a new products block.


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

I suppose i could always put them in as being new and just change the products around from time to time, after all something is better than nothing.


----------



## sean815 (Jan 7, 2013)

Heres my XML if you wanna test:

```
<reference name="content">
	<block type="catalog/product_new" name="home.catalog.product.new" alias="product_new" template="catalog/product/new.phtml">
		<action method="setColumnCount"><columns>4</columns></action>
		<action method="setProductsCount"><count>8</count></action>
		<action method="addPriceBlockType"><type>bundle</type><block>bundle/catalog_product_price</block><template>bundle/catalog/product/price.phtml</template></action>
	</block>
</reference>
```


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

sean815 said:


> Heres my XML if you wanna test:
> 
> ```
> <reference name="content">
> ...



Hey presto it works, i have new products showing now. Thanks a million, i will go with the new products until i can get the other code to work for me.


----------



## TRMMarketing (Nov 22, 2011)

@AliDec

Do you want the products to appear based on an attribute or would you like to manually set product ID numbers?

Let me know and I'll knock some code up for you to drop in place.


----------



## TRMMarketing (Nov 22, 2011)

AliDec said:


> Tried tat but it doesnt work. Before they were not set as new, it just showed all products from 1 category. I had tried putting some code in which should display all from 1 category but it didnt work either. I went to CMS->Pages->Home Page and entered the following in the Layout Update XML:
> 
> [11]


 @AliDec the code you posted would work except you wrapped the category ID with [] it should just be a number. Try the following, and remember to clear your cache after you save.



11


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

TRMMarketing said:


> @AliDec the code you posted would work except you wrapped the category ID with [] it should just be a number. Try the following, and remember to clear your cache after you save.
> 
> 
> 
> 11


I put the code in but it is not showing up


----------



## TRMMarketing (Nov 22, 2011)

AliDec said:


> I put the code in but it is not showing up


Did you remember to clear your cache after saving the page? Also make sure you are on the correct page.

If you did clear the cache could you please paste the entire Layout Update XML of the homepage


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

TRMMarketing said:


> Did you remember to clear your cache after saving the page? Also make sure you are on the correct page.
> 
> If you did clear the cache could you please paste the entire Layout Update XML of the homepage


Yes i cleared it here is my layout



skin_jsjs/glider.js 
skin_jsjs/slider.js
skin_jsjs/productInfo.js




11


----------



## TRMMarketing (Nov 22, 2011)

Ali, that is strange, it might be conflicting with the name space of your other featured product extension. try changing the name="featured" to name="homepageproducts"

If that doesn't work you can add the call to the html page directly by placing this in the content section of the CMS page


```
{{block type="catalog/product_list" name="home.catalog.product.list" alias="products_homepage" category_id="11" template="catalog/product/list.phtml"}}
```
If that does not produce results then either your theme is pulling it's homepage from another CMS page than the one you are editing or it is overriding the use of the CMS page and creating the Homepage directly through a template in the theme folder.

Let me know.


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

TRMMarketing said:


> Ali, that is strange, it might be conflicting with the name space of your other featured product extension. try changing the name="featured" to name="homepageproducts"
> 
> If that doesn't work you can add the call to the html page directly by placing this in the content section of the CMS page
> 
> ...



That works and all items are displaying, the only thing is that it shows up as exact copy of the product page is it possible top have it show as products without showing the "grid"

Maybe that is just me being petty

Tshirtbase


----------



## TRMMarketing (Nov 22, 2011)

Ali,
Could you explain how you would like it to appear, or if possible mock it up with photoshop.


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

TRMMarketing said:


> Ali,
> Could you explain how you would like it to appear, or if possible mock it up with photoshop.


Sorry for late reply been working night shift this week. If you go to our homepage you will see where it is showing the products, there is the full page options above and below the products. By this I mean it shows:

*9 Item(s)* 
Show per page 

View as: Grid *List* 
Sort By  



What I would feel is ideal is just having a few of the products show up without having this being visible on the page too. You get my drift??


----------



## TRMMarketing (Nov 22, 2011)

Ali,
I have put together a quick template file which will allow you to display products without the pagination etc.

Download and unzip the Homepage Products

Copy the included folder into the templates directory of your theme. If you use multiple themes ensure it is in the correct one for the homepage.

Then depending on which method you got to work earlier use either of the following code:
In the content section:

```
{{block type="catalog/product_list" name="home.catalog.product.list" alias="products_homepage" category_id="11" template="trm/homepage_list.phtml"}}
```
or in the layout update section:

```
11
```
Remember to clear your cache after saving. If it fails to load, it pretty much comes down to one thing, the folder was placed into the wrong location.

Let me know if you run into issues.


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

TRMMarketing said:


> Ali,
> I have put together a quick template file which will allow you to display products without the pagination etc.
> 
> Download and unzip the Homepage Products
> ...


Now I need to show my ignorance and ask how do i do that? do i do it through the cpanel?


----------



## TRMMarketing (Nov 22, 2011)

Just use your ftp.


----------



## AliDec (Sep 26, 2010)

TRMMarketing said:


> Just use your ftp.


I am really sorry but I dont understand how to do that, as I stated I know virtually nothing about this side of things


----------



## TRMMarketing (Nov 22, 2011)

Ali,
Generally most hosting companies will have some form of help documentation which will assist in the setting up and usage of ftp (file transfer protocol) on their system. Then once you have your ftp account setup you could use a program such as FileZilla to navigate and manage your remote files.


----------

